# CANDIDA CONNECTION - READ THIS AND RESEARCH!!!!



## FIGMENTUM (Jan 28, 2008)

My theory is as follows ? I believe that depersonalisation and de-realisation are in actual fact physiological in their nature. Have you heard of Candida? Candida is a yeast that is found in our gut ? as long as its under control it causes no problems when ever it gets out of control it causes more problems than you could ever imagine ? and guess what - stress, drugs, bad diets, alcohol amongst other things lead to over growth of candida.

My symptoms did not lift until I started to treat the candida overgrowth that I was experiencing ? this is the truth and it makes more sence than any other theory I have ever read!! If one person reads this and gives it a go then at least I have helped one person ? but really I know what it is was like to suffer day on day and never feel like the person you once were.

Firstly you should research candida and its symptoms, then check out two products, oxypowder and threelac, these worked for me, of course I?m not endorsing these or pushing them on anyone but it really cured me from the torture i mean it!!! Please if anyone tries this let me know and the others on the forum ? many thanks and good luck


----------



## scaredstupid (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow! I read into this candida last night and tried the saliva test this morning. It came out positive. I'm wondering if all of the problems I've been having is just a result of candida. I really hope this is the case. What do you recommend for treating this? Did you use oxypowder and threelac at the same time or can you just use one or the other. I am willing to give this a try, hopefully this is what has been causing me to feel like this. Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

FIGMENTUM is making the same replies in some threads. May I ask him/her to confirm they aren't a bot please.


----------



## FIGMENTUM (Jan 28, 2008)

I?m not a bot - and I?m not trying to sell anything, the reason why I mentioned threelac is because it?s the most effective product I tried and I tried a lot of stuff before I got it right. And it doesn't cure you over night but it will cure you eventually - but once you see an improvement you'll be a believer - hope someone adopts this method of well being!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you if any one benefits from your info =).


----------



## FIGMENTUM (Jan 28, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Thank you if any one benefits from your info =).


your very welcome - as someone who has gone through it i know how much you need some hope will this dis - ease!!


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Figmentum:

These types of posts are great!

Thank You!

Dan


----------



## scarletfire (Aug 7, 2008)

What's the saliva test? Any links out there on more info, cause im not finding much. thanks


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

*edit, change of opinion


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> candida = bullshit. maybe im wrong though , hmmmm......


My doc stated the same comment to me (pretty much).


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Lots of people suffer with candida..........and have no Dp.


----------



## scarletfire (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea, i tried the saliva test and it was positive, so I was all fired up. Then, I had my parents try it and theirs came up positive too. I think everyone's saliva turns out like that.


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder about the validity of candid too. I am currently taking "Yeast Fighter" pills to see if this will make a difference in my DP and overall health. It's only been a few days but no change yet..

Anyone else dealt with yeast issues?


----------



## Lilymoonchild (Jun 18, 2005)

My .02 on candida:

-Doctors don't believe in candida except in patients with severe immune deficiencies (such as hiv)

-I have candida, and do notice that it makes my dp worse (although treatment only reduces symptoms, doesn't completely eliminate them)

-I find that nystatin (if you can get your doctor to prescribe it) is far more effective than over-the-counter yeast treatments

I don't believe that treating candida is a cure-all for dp, but it certainly can't hurt!


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

This is an old thread, but I wanted to put something in in case somebody actually reads this crap and believes it. The candida theory is utter BS. Everyone has Candida in their saliva...EVERYONE. If this was the cause of DP, a simple inexpensive pill called Diflucan, which women take to treat vaginal yeast infections...would improve your symptoms.


----------



## Sigurros (May 5, 2010)

Hey!
I also believe that there is a connection between candida and DP as I have both, but I had candida first. I did the saliva test which came positive, I got a vega test done by a naturopath which was positive, and I am awaiting the results for my IgG/IgM blood test which I ordered myself, not through my doctor. None of my regular doctors have much to do with my health anymore as they never believed I had candida and I am still struggling to get them to look into it. It's such an annoying shame. I think that the pressure that having systemic candida had put on my body and mind for years possibly contributed to my DP, even though drugs triggered it. I am just about to start an anti-candida plan type thing that I am hoping will rid me of the candida, and it will be really interesting to see how my depersonalization responds. This candida-DP connection thing is really interesting! 
Love, 
me x


----------



## Trustnfaith (Jun 12, 2010)

I know this is a VERY old thread, but maybe someone will read it. I know some people don't believe Candida has anything to do with DP, but I think it DOES. ..the alcohol is produced FIRST as a byproduct of candida THEN it turns into acetaldehyde in the liver. This is what does the damage in alcoholics-this is what KILLS brain cells. it is not the ethanol. It is the waste product and this chemical wreaks ABSOLUTE havoc in the mind and body when it is toxifying the brain and other organs. Getting off all yeast producing foods and taking Vitamin B-5 a.k.a. "the clear head pill", N.A.C. with molybdenum will all help with the "herxeimer effect" which is when this yeast/fungi die off and can produce bizarre symptoms, DP being one of them. I know some dr.s think it is hogwash. But I cleared up my head alot when I was on a low carb diet I noticed ALL my dp symptoms STOPPED. I was not feeding the candida. I was eating no wheat. NO sugar. Hope this can help someone. Another thing so many conventional dr.s don't even mention or care about systemic candida- they just want to push pharmo drugs. I do holistic counseling and want to help people as I don't even charge them. I do it on the side and have researched this heavily. Candida is VERY hard to get under control, it takes weeks not days to manage in some people.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

FIGMENTUM said:


> My theory is as follows � I believe that depersonalisation and de-realisation are in actual fact physiological in their nature. Have you heard of Candida? Candida is a yeast that is found in our gut � as long as its under control it causes no problems when ever it gets out of control it causes more problems than you could ever imagine � and guess what - stress, drugs, bad diets, alcohol amongst other things lead to over growth of candida.
> 
> My symptoms did not lift until I started to treat the candida overgrowth that I was experiencing � this is the truth and it makes more sence than any other theory I have ever read!! If one person reads this and gives it a go then at least I have helped one person � but really I know what it is was like to suffer day on day and never feel like the person you once were.
> 
> Firstly you should research candida and its symptoms, then check out two products, oxypowder and threelac, these worked for me, of course I�m not endorsing these or pushing them on anyone but it really cured me from the torture i mean it!!! Please if anyone tries this let me know and the others on the forum � many thanks and good luck


For everybody on here's benefit, here is a link to an article that believes in candida as a major problem but criticizes the spit test as inaccurate.

http://www.owndoc.com/candida-albicans/spit-test-candida-diagnosis-unreliable/


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I did the candida diet a while ago. I felt better physically but did nothing for my dp.


----------



## fer000 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just want to confirm the theory of candida or something similar. I mean, when i eat low carb diet is the best improvement i have get in several years. I do not know if inside of my stomach is an hongo , candida or whatever.. but all steps against 'it' i improve , i have more energy and i see 'more clear' the things.

I would like to know if any of you eat some homeopatic suplement or whatever information in this fight.

regards


----------

